# janet tug



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Can anyone give accurate gps numbers to the janet tug?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go. These will put you from one end to the other.

JANET 3015.841-8623.102
JANET 2 3015.845-8623.105
JANET-3 3015.844-8623.112


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

KM there isn't any fish left on it. I plucked it clean just Monday afternoon. Just kidding hope you knock em dead. Get them before the oil does.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I dove it Friday there isn't a whole lot of fish on it but there were 2 big bull sharks


----------

